# Substitute Teacher Job Seekers



## Mia_Joan (6 May 2022)

Hi everyone, 

I am looking at being a substitute teacher for the upcoming school year. As I will not be paid for all breaks e.g. Christmas, Halloween, Easter etc. would I be able to sign on for some sort of job seekers benefit or anything to keep me going for the breaks? 

thank you in advance!


----------



## Pinoy adventure (6 May 2022)

Yes would would indeed.


----------



## muinteoir (8 May 2022)

You will need to get the form filled in by payroll. Put the roll number of the last school you worked in on the envelope so that it can be sent to the right person. This will help speed up the process. 

Another tip. You should keep a record of every day that you have worked. Keep note of the school name and roll number, what class you were in, etc.  If you have a record of what days you worked and where it will make it easier to chase up payment if needs be. Payroll cannot pay you until the information has been input into the system.


----------



## Redzer (9 May 2022)

Apart from the longer breaks (e.g. Christmas, Halloween, Easter etc.) is it normal for Substitute teachers to sign on in between placements? 

I see that if you claim Jobseekers Benefit (JB) for a period, sign off and then claim JB again within 26 weeks, your claim may be _linked_ to the earlier claim. This means that your claim is not treated as a new claim and you do not have to wait for 3 days before getting your payment - do Sub Teachers typically do that?

Also can they sign on for longer periods such as Summer breaks?
My daughter is just finishing her degree and will be looking for work from September but I presume that she should sign on for this summer (assuming that she can't get alternative employment)?


----------



## dereko1969 (9 May 2022)

I would have presumed that your Union would have the best advice with regard to all this?


----------



## muinteoir (13 May 2022)

If she is not a member of the union it is unlikely they will give her advice. My advice would be to talk to Citizen Information or the Social Welfare Office when the time comes.


----------



## Feemar5 (14 May 2022)

When you are not paid for breaks such as mid-term etc., you should claim social welfare.   They will send you a form which the payroll section of the department of education have to fill in giving details of accrued/accumulated holiday pay which determines the amount of your social welfare payment.


----------



## notabene (14 May 2022)

Very good system in social welfare for teachers who are not paid for holidays - once you set it up in october they will automatically send out the form for the following holiday breaks.

You can also sign on if you work only three days per week and get s/w for the remaining two days that week but not if you are working 4 or more but as things are you are likely to get subbing five days

Keep very good track of where/when youve been working as payroll not always on top of things and make sure in the following year you get your incremental credit if you have enough hours worked up. Be aware also they often wont fix mistakes until the following pay period tho School might sub you in that case if necessary

I dont think you can sign on for the summer if just finished your degree, however, she would be able to apply to supervise the exams and possibly correct and they are having huge issues with recruitment particularly in Dublin so even tho the deadline is long passed she would be likely to still get something


----------



## cremeegg (15 May 2022)

dereko1969 said:


> I would have presumed that your Union would have the best advice with regard to all this?


Ho, Ho, Ho.


----------



## muinteoir (17 May 2022)

muinteoir said:


> You will need to get the form filled in by payroll. Put the roll number of the last school you worked in on the envelope so that it can be sent to the right person. This will help speed up the process.
> 
> Another tip. You should keep a record of every day that you have worked. Keep note of the school name and roll number, what class you were in, etc.  If you have a record of what days you worked and where it will make it easier to chase up payment if needs be. Payroll cannot pay you until the information has been input into the system.


Sometimes the dates are out of sync with the dates that are on the top of the payslip so it can become confusing but if you keep track of the dates and the roll number of the schools where you worked you can keep an eye to make sure that you were paid for every day worked. The dates that are important for a sub are at the bottom. It should have the dates you worked, the roll number of the school and the number of days worked.


----------



## muinteoir (17 May 2022)

notabene said:


> Very good system in social welfare for teachers who are not paid for holidays - once you set it up in october they will automatically send out the form for the following holiday breaks.
> 
> You can also sign on if you work only three days per week and get s/w for the remaining two days that week but not if you are working 4 or more but as things are you are likely to get subbing five days
> 
> ...


You are correct. They have an excellent system. I've heard that not all offices send out the form but I think that you can get it online if they don't out. 

There might be July provision or subbing available for the month of June.


----------

